# Return to school



## Browneyedgirl4 (5 Jan 2022)

I’m confused by the HSE guidance,  if your child tests positive on a pcr rest 10 days ago and has no symptoms now and testing negative on an antigen test do they have to do another pcr test to show as negative before they can attend school.  The website says they do and I read elsewhere that we just have to complete a declaration.....
thanks


----------



## michaelm (6 Jan 2022)

No new PCR required.  In your case they could return to school.

You can request a certificate of recovery if you have had a positive COVID-19 test (RT-PCR or ‘NAAT’) more than 11 days ago. Your certificate will remain valid for 180 days after the day you tested positive.





__





						EU Digital COVID Certificate Self Service Portal
					






					www.covidcertificateportal.gov.ie


----------

